# My new Tegu!



## Brad2bw (May 14, 2008)

Well the little kido finally came in yesterday and here are some pics I've got so far. He/ she has been eating great; feeding on pinkies, crickets, chopped turkey, bananas, and grapes. Hope you enjoy!

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/806/1000805yu9.jpg">http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/806/1000805yu9.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5347/1000804eh3.jpg">http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/5347/1000804eh3.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2999/1000806qj4.jpg">http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/2999/1000806qj4.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7948/1000807ry1.jpg">http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/7948/1000807ry1.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9903/tegu012pv2.jpg">http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/9903/tegu012pv2.jpg</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1218/tegu014hh2.jpg">http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1218/tegu014hh2.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2008)

Very cute tegu.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 14, 2008)

Nice! Good looking little fella! I bet your super excited...best of luck.

FYI, I went and fixed the coding for your pictures. You couldn't see them before because they were tiny thumbnails. The best way to post images is using the direct link to the image and putting it between the codes


----------



## PuffDragon (May 14, 2008)

Well, I did fix it.....


----------



## Brad2bw (May 14, 2008)

which one do you copy and paste puff?


----------



## PuffDragon (May 14, 2008)

I fixed the coding so that they were regular sized pictures without the extra BBC coding. I just re-did it and now they are small again. I dunno what's going on.


----------



## Brad2bw (May 14, 2008)

Well i think i fixed them?? Anyways, yes I'm super excited!! I used to have a pair of niles and wow what a difference. This is definately my favorite lizard, I just wish I would have got one a long time ago.. :bisl


----------



## VARNYARD (May 14, 2008)

Good looking guy, where did you get him?


----------



## Brad2bw (May 14, 2008)

Thanks, his name is James Bowers with Reptile Solutions out of Spokane Valley, WA.


----------



## DZLife (May 14, 2008)

That tegu has some interesting shades!


----------



## dorton (May 14, 2008)

Very beautiful pattern, its gonna be a looker!
Congrats.
Just wait till you look back a month, then 2 then 3, every time you will just go WOW! They grow up so fast.


----------



## angelrose (May 14, 2008)

what a precious little baby. he/she looks so wide-eyed and curious.
I like the shades on him/her too. I am still shocked at how fast they grow and fill out.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 15, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Good looking guy, where did you get him?


Looks like one of Bobby's!! Very nice!


----------



## Brad2bw (May 15, 2008)

If it's just now starting to lose the green on its head, about how old do you all think it is?


----------



## DZLife (May 15, 2008)

Brad2bw said:


> If it's just now starting to lose the green on its head, about how old do you all think it is?



It really all depends on how it has been taken care of...I have one that is a year old and still has a greenish tint, whereas I believe they often loose in after a month or so. Bobby would know more about the average time that they loose their green.


----------

